# Uber driver confronted by police after he disrupts sting operation.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/44542/watch-uber-driver-confronted-police-after-he-james-barrett


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What a dumbass. First, he gets caught trying to snag a cash ride and gets cited for it. Then, he interferes in the sting operation and videos himself doing it. He also confesses to interfering in his conversation with the uniform officers. And then he broadcasts his stupidity on every available social media channel.

He'll get fined, and since he's "gone viral," Uber will see it and deactivate him for a) the cash ride conviction, and b) interfering with the police.

Loser.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The cash ride witch hunts do nothing but fill the coffers of the city and/or protect uber from enforcing their will, lol the nerve of uber to encourage the city to pull these things (because they do), you're ****ing disruption incarnate to the taxi industry and now you have the nerve to attempt to block those who want to take from you? What's that, you mean it's dangerous? As dangerous as your countless rapists, killers and overall low life's who compose your roster today, you know... on record? it's funny that cash guys have done less than those registered in the app to the general population yet they are a menace, lol.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

such bullshit. If he was actively pursuing cash rides thats one thing but to flag the guy down?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys...

They are just enforcing the ********* laws...

Seriously..

These laws (that they are targeting you guys with) are in some cases 100+ years old.



Boca Ratman said:


> such bullshit. If he was actively pursuing cash rides thats one thing but to flag the guy down?


Unless they try to actively flag an uber driver down, they will never catch them.

We all know drivers are taking flag downs... and that's a really bad thing to be doing. 99% of the time there is no insurance in place. NONE...

That's not safe and there is no one they can sue either.

If an uber driver ran me over while i was walking, and that driver was on a street hail... i would have zero recourse to sue for my injuries. I mean i could sue them directly.. but i wouldn't get anything, nowhere near fast enough to pay my medical bills.

When drivers do this they are a public risk, at an obscene level.

I've narrowly dodged these sorts of stings.

"Your name sir?"

"no i didn't call i just want a ride i have cash"

"I can ONLY be hailed through an app good luck"

then i lurch the car an inch to get them to jump back. Then you haul behind away from them.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

This enforcement program is supported by the L.A. taxi industry that pays into a fund to the LAPD. Other cities like Washington DC have an active taxi enforcement effort to see that people of color can flag a cab and that destinations are not refused, etc. The uninsured cash ride problem was created by the TNC formula and the total lack of state, municipal, Utilities Commission, and TNC supervision and enforcement.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

These stings are designed to get people that have no business doing any sort of ride. TNC drivers atleast have a half ass background check done.

However, instead of trying to entrap TNC drivers how about simply doing some sort of campaign to advise drivers they are not allowed to do cash trips ? Because if they do that they lose a bunch of money by way of fines.

Most new drivers that see a woman rolling up and making up a story about how she needs a ride are going to just try to be the "gentleman" and do the ride. Most drivers aren't looking to do cash trips. What that lady is doing is shady as hell.

What that guy shoulda did was just tell the drivers that they aren't allowed to do street hails. He has as much right to that sidewalk is the people doing the "investigation". He has as much right to simply tell them not to do street hails and that he just got a tickets as they have in trying to get him to do a street hail on a public street.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JimKE said:


> What a dumbass. First, he gets caught trying to snag a cash ride and gets cited for it. Then, he interferes in the sting operation and videos himself doing it. He also confesses to interfering in his conversation with the uniform officers. And then he broadcasts his stupidity on every available social media channel.
> 
> He'll get fined, and since he's "gone viral," Uber will see it and deactivate him for a) the cash ride conviction, and b) interfering with the police.
> 
> Loser.


Yep. The stupidity is strong on this one.



uberdriverfornow said:


> However, instead of trying to entrap TNC drivers how about simply doing some sort of campaign to advise drivers they are not allowed to do cash trips ? Because if they do that they lose a bunch of money by way of fines.


Sometimes, campaigns don't work, and no, this isn't entrapment.

Hey, there are campaigns about not drinking and driving, but there are also DUI checkpoints. The threat of punishment is what gets the message across.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

While it was stupid of him accepting a cash ride and getting himself caught, it also seems to me that he's not "_interfering with an investigation_" as the uniformed cop says. Those 2 undercover cops are conducting a sting entrapment operation, they're not investigating anything.

And  I drove by here (Sepulveda & 76th) this afternoon!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Yep. The stupidity is strong on this one.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, campaigns don't work, and no, this isn't entrapment.
> ...


Entrapment is getting someone to do something they wouldn't otherwise do. If they haven't done it before and the lady talked him into doing it then it's entrapment. If he's done it before then all bets are off.

What kind of guy isn't going to stop for something flagging them down ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

You should see his Youtube channel, he's got an assortment of colorful videos!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMH4sK-bYtb7avbOrQn97ng/videos


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of guy isn't going to stop for something flagging them down ?


He didn't get cited for simply stopping. He got cited for accepting the cash ride. He had every opportunity to decline and drive off.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> He didn't get cited for simply stopping. He got cited for accepting the cash ride. He had every opportunity to decline and drive off.


He wouldn't have been able to accept if they didn't ask him to stop and ask for a ride he wasn't originally looking for.


----------



## Kevin_H (Mar 13, 2019)

JimKE said:


> What a dumbass. First, he gets caught trying to snag a cash ride and gets cited for it. Then, he interferes in the sting operation and videos himself doing it. He also confesses to interfering in his conversation with the uniform officers. And then he broadcasts his stupidity on every available social media channel.
> 
> He'll get fined, and since he's "gone viral," Uber will see it and deactivate him for a) the cash ride conviction, and b) interfering with the police.
> 
> Loser.


His level of stupidity is clearly shown in this. Why would he waste his time by interfering with the police just tryina show his guts for nothing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin_H said:


> His level of stupidity is clearly shown in this. Why would he waste his time by interfering with the police just tryina show his guts for nothing.


Yeah, heaven forbid that he helps other drivers not get a ticket. What a horrible person. There really is no excuse for trying to help fellow drivers not get the same ticket he got. He really has some nerve. He should be locked up forever. There is just no excuse for that kind of low down behavior.


----------



## Kevin_H (Mar 13, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid that he helps other drivers not get a ticket. What a horrible person. There really is no excuse for trying to help fellow drivers not get the same ticket he got. He really has some nerve. He should be locked up forever. There is just no excuse for that kind of low down behavior.


Agreed. He is just showing the world like he's done a perfect job. Maybe he thinks he's cool. Such a loser!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If you live in LA and you see these people please pull up about 20 feet from them make them walk to you and then pull away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not a fan of sting operations but this is not entrapment as defined by the law. From wikipedia: "In criminal law, *entrapment* is a practice whereby a law enforcement agent induces a person to commit a criminal offense that the person would have otherwise been unlikely or unwilling to commit. " The person accepting the hail was willing to do it, unless we hear that they were threatened or otherwise forced to do it. I've been asked and said no. As far as the damsel in distress defense, I've given a woman a ride who was in need and simply said to her, "you can't pay for the ride but you are welcome to contribute to my gas when we arrive" and that was that.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> He wouldn't have been able to accept if they didn't ask him to stop and ask for a ride he wasn't originally looking for.


Did he know they were cops when he pulled up? NO.

Was anyone stopping him from simply declining and driving off like any law abiding person would've? NO.

Would he have taken that ride regardless? YES.

He sounds like someone who has done it before and would continue to do so until he got nabbed.

Maybe you should represent him in court and convince the judge how this was entrapment by examining dozens of case laws that raised the same issue.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Taking cash rides off-meter(including Uber/Lyft) hurts all of us and puts everyone at risk so I don't feel sorry for this driver and I DO hope that he gets deactivated.
First, it encourages pax to want us to do illegal activities because "all the other mommies......I mean ubers....do it". Second, no insurance for anyone if there is an accident and accidents are common especially with idiot law breaking drivers.Third, by taking a cash pax you are jumping the line and stealing a ride from us(taxi, uber or lyft drivers). Fourth, screwing with the police makes all of us look bad and when we actually have a problem and need their help, they are not going to be willing to help us because we are assholes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LOL...

Entrapment?
Those tactics have been used for a *CENTURY* to bust unlicensed taxis. There's a *century* of case law backing them up, your not going to win.

Truth is taxis are easier to catch than ubers are. This is literally the only tactic they have for ubers.
In some places it's against the law to have "taxi" or "Cab" on your car without having a taxi permit for somewhere and commercial insurance. Ideally they could just check permits at a hotel and see if the uber cars all have their windshield stickers indicating they have permits/insurance.

Not the case with uber..

They (the police) have to do it this way because they can't just pull over random uber drivers doing pickups on the road and check and see if they have an active trip. That's insane...

The other option is to just make it a felony if you have a car accident while driving passengers without insurance... It probably should be honestly.

It's not a violent crime but if someone who is lower income has a car accident and cant' afford a night in a hospital... there's no way they can afford a month. Even if they have insurance.

The way around it is to

1 ALWAYS ASK THEIR NAME BEFORE LETTING ANYONE INTO THE CAR

2 NEVER QUOTE A PRICE IF SOMEONE ASKS HOW MUCH A RIDE WOULD COST(this can be construed as offering them a ride for $X.00)

3 If the name doesn't match who you are looking for tell them to $&%^ off (well it would be good to be nicer)

4 If your not on a ping and your waiting for one, tell them to go away and you can't take customers without going through the app. Don't engage beyond telling them you can't take them off the app. If they have the app and they order you can take it. But you might not want to as they might rate you bad for not taking cash.


----------

